# New to "talk about marriage"



## ThreefoldCord (Mar 13, 2017)

Glad to be here with all you wonderful people with the same common goal of having successful and enjoyable relationships/marriages.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome to TAM @ThreefoldCord! Really like your username and hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to the TAM family ~ @ThreefoldCord /Hope that we're able to offer you any insightful help that you might seek out, as well as have you offer up thoughtful advice and commentary for others who might request help!*


----------

